# New Memeber and New to TT Ownership



## Kev_s (3 mo ago)

Hi all,
I just bought a Mk1 225 Coupe (pic below)
Love the car but it does have some issues...
It has had a bit of work done to improve the performance, and according to the boost gauge it is (not always) boosting to almost 2 bar which seems high to me and as it doesnt always go this high I believe that it may be overboosting, The mods it has are a supposed stage 2 re map, front mounted intercooler exhaust and air filter as far as i can see.
I will trawl the Mk1 forum to see what i can find to point me in the right direction!

Not sure if anyone knows the car - its quite hard to miss.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kev, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome great colour choice Imola was actually a £1500 special order colour


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

Welcome welcome


----------



## IanMartini (3 mo ago)

Nice one mate! Did you buy this from Keith in Enfield?


----------



## Kev_s (3 mo ago)

IanMartini said:


> Nice one mate! Did you buy this from Keith in Enfield?


Hi, yes i did.
I have (so far) sorted a PAS leak and buffed the paintwork to be a bit more acceptable to me. Its not a show winner, but i really like it, and the colour has grown on me too!
It is boosting at about 2bar (but not always...). 2 bar feels quite high to me so next will be to get it on a rolling road and see what its doing in a controlled environment, and go from there.
Do you know the car? Be nice to find out if it has any work done that i dont have the paperwork for.


----------

